# Input on an MTB trip to Spain



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

My wife and I will be incorporating Mountain biking into our trip to Europe this year. We will be spending 5 days at a bike resort called Pure Mountains in Bérchules. The website is here:
Luxury mountain bike holidays, with exhilarating trail riding, beautiful farmhouse accommodation and delicious food, in the wonderful wilderness of Spain's Sierra Nevada mountains. | Pure Mountains
We will be there around January 1st , and being Florida riders, not 100% sure what to expect. I am not concerned about the skill level, but I am somewhat unsure about the climate. We travel at this time because my work slows down and less tourist volume. I am from Rhode Island and my wife lived in Buffalo and Maine, so we can handle cold when absolutely necessary. 
I have been studying the weather averages for the region at this time of year,( max 56F, low 32F, -1.2 " rain a day ) and I feel that I am buying appropriate layered clothing with rain protection. Base wicking layer, insulating layers, windbreak, and rain.Also tights and downhill racer style pants. Any input from someone who has ridden there would be appreciated. I also have no idea how 4000' altitude will affect someone who rides at sea level all the time. The rides are about 5 hours a day. We are renting bikes there to avoid the hassle and expense ( and anxiety) of traveling or shipping bikes, plus we will be all around Spain for two weeks. They rent Giant Trance X0s, Trance X 0 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | UK / Ireland
which I'm sure are really nice, they recommend bringing your own saddle and pedals, I might bring my 50mm stem. 
Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. - Nat


----------



## circu (May 15, 2012)

hello you know that in january in sierra nevada is open a ski station^¿?you need a warm clothes


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hi
here you have average temperatures for january in Bérchules:
http://en.eltiempo.es/berchules.html?v=historico
Berchules Month Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Andalusia Spain


----------



## abroom (Mar 13, 2012)

yep
1


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

It won't be as cold as you would think during the day. You may be riding in shorts and t-shirt, only needing to carry a warmer layer in your pack. A jacket with removable arms would be ideal...it will be chilly in the morning but you'll soon warm up whilst biking. You won't be going above the snow line but you will need warm clothing for the evenings.

I've been in Spain the last two New Years and came back with a bikers tan both times!

Edit: There won't be any oxygen deprivation at 4000' either.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

D45yth said:


> It won't be as cold as you would think during the day. You may be riding in shorts and t-shirt, only needing to carry a warmer layer in your pack. A jacket with removable arms would be ideal...it will be chilly in the morning but you'll soon warm up whilst biking. You won't be going above the snow line but you will need warm clothing for the evenings.
> 
> I've been in Spain the last two New Years and came back with a bikers tan both times!
> 
> Edit: There won't be any oxygen deprivation at 4000' either.


Thanks for this post. I have a jacket with removable sleeves, and I'll bring a pair or two of shorts. Glad about the oxygen as well. I'm sure we will still be freezing though. It's 74 degrees F here today and I'm in long sleeves and pants. That's what 20 years in Florida does to you.....I also have a bikers/farmers tan 365.  Thanks again for the advice, Nat


----------



## JollyJumper (Jun 17, 2011)

*Madrid area info and rental*

If anyone goes to Madrid - I am happy to help them out. Might even have a rental bike for XC riding ready soon - RAdon QLT Litening with 100 travel front and back (I´m getting ready to start the refurb process on it bearings in suspension were rubbish stock), it may even become a 27.5 er if it fits. 20" frame. we´ll see. I also know who you can rent good downhill and All mountain bikes from with full service too.

Madrid has great mountains only a commuter train ride away - look at Cercedilla and Navacerrada for example.

Also - In May or June they have Biketest in Cercedilla - you can google that.


----------

